# Sciatic Nerve help?



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have been suffering from Sciatic Nerve for the last three days. Only get about 3 hours sleep because I can't find a comfortable spot to lay. 

Does anyone know anything to help?


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Lots of Ibuprofen! 

There are some stretching exercises you can do.

http://www.healthline.com/hlbook/art-piriformis-stretch

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/4185_posture-piriformis-stretch.htm

http://www.drbackman.com/piriformis-muscle-stretch.htm

I suffered from this years ago when I overdid it at the gym. It got so bad I couldn't sleep at night for more than an hour at a time. I had to get up and walk it off and that usually took 30-45 minutes, then I would go back to sleep for an hour. I put up with that for about 3 months before I broke down and went to the Dr. for shots.

Along the way I discovered these stretches which helped. I mostly found relief while I was doing the exercises and not so much afterward, but any relief is welcome.

The one thing I found which was my "miracle cure" is a thing called a Sacro Wedgy. You can google it. It's a rubber pad you place under your lower back while laying on the floor. It was the best $30 bucks I ever spent. I still use it when I feel the old ghost of sciatic pain rearing it's ugly head.

An important note about the Sacro Wedgy. I bought one for my husband because I was so thrilled to have found something that cured my back pain I wanted him to have the same relief. He fell off a ladder and herniated a disc in his back, causing severe sciatic pain. It didn't work for him, at all. In fact he said he thought it might have made it worse. So, there are two sides to the story.

I'm sorry you're suffering. I hope you can find something to help you. Don't wait three months to go to the Dr. like I did. Better to get fixed right away if you can.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Lots of Ibuprofen!
> 
> There are some stretching exercises you can do.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I did find a site with an exercise for stretching. Worked a little in the day but last night was like you said "an hour at a time" On that site he did say if you suffer sciatic pain from a herniated disc then the stretching wont help. I don't think mine is from a herniated disc. I think I was lifting too much last week. (Upholstery Hazard) Thanks again for the stretching sites.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

The sacro-pillow did the same thing as for your hubby.--> Awful sharp pain.

I use to use it for lumbo-sacral sitting support but now I can't use it that way either. I have bilateral sacro-iliac dysfunction, double bulge on L5-S1 and L4-L5herniation and a damaged right hip. (car accident)

Be careful with any exercises. If your pain is stemming from sijd there are a number of corrections to ease the pain. DonTigny retired PT has a website though not sure if his corrections and exercises are there. Stretching a nerve generally does not solve the problem. Most likely impingement from sijd, but there are other reasons.

Best wishes.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Musculoskeletal strains

Tendon-muscle and/or ligament overstretch. Muscle spasm natural reaction.
Spinal alignment can shift causing nerve impingement or si joint slips up and gets stuck.
Causing pain and more muscular reactions not allowing normal alignment to return.

Nerves get stretched or pressed on, mean cycle get started with improper intervention.

For now...heat or ice at intervals. Avoid bending over especially if pain worsens. 
Tylenol for pain. Ibuprofen interferes with body's process to heal via inflammation. If it's already a chronic condition then take NSAIDS. (Ibuprofen,Naprosyn,etc)
Muscle relaxants may be beneficial. DonTigny's site.
http://thelowback.com/

I'm also an advocate for prolotherapy.
http://www.caringmedical.com/symptoms/index_sym.asp
Sacroiliac injury does not have to be from severe injury you can strain the ligaments with heavy lifting. Especially if improper lift technique or slouch tummy.
One reason not to eat Ibuprofen...it interferes with the process of healing these tissues!

I'm in quite a bit of pain as I write this so forgive me if doesn't make sense or if I've misspelled.

I take narcotic pain med when I just can't take it anymore and look for a position that gives me some relief.
I have arthritis in the left si joint, maybe the right too and the hip.
I have constant muscle battles and chronic pain.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Went to Chiropractor today. Said my pelvic was rotated. Adjusted me and I feel a whole lot better. Can actually sleep in the bed again. Thanks for all your info on this.


----------

